# How about a pedal powered WOOD scroll saw



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

This guy is a real character.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yep


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

You gotta wonder how he can think up things like that, and then go and make all the parts even the chains and assemble them so they all work in-sinc?
And here I can't even cut a board straight….......................LOL


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Gary I saw this guy a few years ago with a thing-a-ma-jig, it didn't do anything except amaze people. It had every kind of gear, lever, slide etc etc that you could ever think or dream of. Pretty cool! It's actual on the same U tube page.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

bummer that he says "functional but not practical" at the end…i guess he cant get the blad to move fast enough to cut wood??? I also like the chain--with that ingenuity I think he would be real good at making puzzles and marble toys (cant think of the name of the toys that drop a ball and it goes through all kinds of mechaninisms)...

fun stuff…


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I Love that Guy!! Thanks Gary!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

What a device! While the chains were really cool, I think it might be more efficient and quieter to just have one bar hinged at both ends. It wouldn't look as cool, though. Still, amazing work.

Also, I think he has about $80,000 in Festool stacked up back there


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one.


----------



## zwwizard (Mar 30, 2008)

It's shown in the local Woodcraft store's shop (Eugene,Or)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary, an amazing guy. Does he live around Eugere, OR?


----------

